# The War Concludes (Hypothetically)



## Ravensoul (Dec 14, 2006)

Once all the dust has settled and the war raging accross the galaxy has run its course and concluded which of the armies currently fighting it out do you feel will win?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

none of them


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

The Orks, due to their unique ability to breed on any planet, and enventually one will rise to rule them all.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Hmm toughie, Its well accepted that if ever an ork leader rose that could unite them all the galaxy would fall to them.

The nids constantly evolve to face new threats posed to them but whether they can evolve fast enough ahead of how fast they die remains to be seen. 

The Necron gods cant be killed to my knowledge and their troops self repair, in theory they could just out last everyone else. 

The tau are too innocent, too pure, in my opinion they are poised for a huge fall- sort of like the horus heresy (but without so much chaos). 

Chaos can only corrupt and enslave. I dont think they could pull it off and they will always need people to praise them to keep them fed on our emotions.

The imperium is just self destructing. They are on the backfoot here and there doesnt seem to be a light at the end of the tunnel for them. 

The eldar and dark eldar are just meh. Who the hell cares. It certainly isnt going to be them. 

I'd go with orks. they are the cockroaches of the galaxy, you cant get rid of them and they reproduce faster than any other race. WAAAAAGH


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

moved to fluff


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

The Emperor will have it all once again


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that the Imperium will eventually fall...by it's own design. Every empire eventually WILL fall. Either by the sword or the slow decay of time (stolen from LOTR if you didn't catch that). In the end, I think that none of them will really win. The Tau are going to be obliterated by the Tyranids, who in turn will stamp out most of the Orks before being destroyed by the Necrons, who, undoubtably being unable to control the Warp or the Eldar Webway, will simply go back to their tomb worlds, leaving the galaxy as it was before Man. Chaos vs. Eldar.

The real thing is the Tyranids will NEVER be able to conquer the universe, as ANY prolonged campaign against the Necrons will destroy them. Most of the Tyranid weapons require living flesh, and the losses suffered against the crons' would never be recoverable by the Tyranids due to Necrons being made out of metal. Also, Chaos will never die. You can't kill an idea, after all, so even if EVERY chaos worshipper is killed (nearly impossible, as many live in the Eye of Terror, where no mortal army would ever last a day), the Chaos gods, faith, and Demons will live on. Humanity itself will survive, but the Imperium as a whole will die. Unless the Tyranids overrun the entire galaxy, or the Necrons get off the toilet and go to a full-scale war, nothing is going to come close to putting a dent in Humanity. But, as a nature, humans rebel against authority. I think that unless a second Horus Heresy were to give Chaos an unopposed shot at Terra, they're never going to win the Long War.

-Dirge


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Fluffwise, don't hive and tomb ships avoid one another?
Nidamn necron, no meat.
Cronamn nid, no soul.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Of course Orks could always bend to the will of the Chaos Gods I mean the gifts they'd recieve would keep them nice and happy and they would be an unstoppable force I mean unending tides Of of chaos Orks now that would be cool.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Dirge Eterna said:


> I think that the Imperium will eventually fall...by it's own design. Every empire eventually WILL fall. Either by the sword or the slow decay of time (stolen from LOTR if you didn't catch that). In the end, I think that none of them will really win. The Tau are going to be obliterated by the Tyranids, who in turn will stamp out most of the Orks before being destroyed by the Necrons, who, undoubtably being unable to control the Warp or the Eldar Webway, will simply go back to their tomb worlds, leaving the galaxy as it was before Man. Chaos vs. Eldar.
> 
> The real thing is the Tyranids will NEVER be able to conquer the universe, as ANY prolonged campaign against the Necrons will destroy them. Most of the Tyranid weapons require living flesh, and the losses suffered against the crons' would never be recoverable by the Tyranids due to Necrons being made out of metal. Also, Chaos will never die. You can't kill an idea, after all, so even if EVERY chaos worshipper is killed (nearly impossible, as many live in the Eye of Terror, where no mortal army would ever last a day), the Chaos gods, faith, and Demons will live on. Humanity itself will survive, but the Imperium as a whole will die. Unless the Tyranids overrun the entire galaxy, or the Necrons get off the toilet and go to a full-scale war, nothing is going to come close to putting a dent in Humanity. But, as a nature, humans rebel against authority. I think that unless a second Horus Heresy were to give Chaos an unopposed shot at Terra, they're never going to win the Long War.
> 
> -Dirge


I'd like to use that bit about chaos to say that the will of chaos could easily bend Space Orks minds towards its own means I dunno why they don't try it.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

da boyz is boyz. Bein Orky is all they kin be. Spikey boyz don't phase dem.


----------



## The_Enemy_Without (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm gonna go ahead and say the Hrud.
Because everybody is so _blatantly_ ignoring them.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The Hrud are going to be stomped into dusty cloaks by the nids'.

-Dirge


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Gore Hunter said:


> I'd like to use that bit about chaos to say that the will of chaos could easily bend Space Orks minds towards its own means I dunno why they don't try it.


They have. There was a Khorne Ork army a while back, and a guy who frequents my GW has a Nurgle Ork list. Orks are simply so many that Chaos can't warp them all.

-Dirge


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Like I said. Orks like being Orks. Therefore Orks win. And lose. Go Dolphins!


----------



## The_Enemy_Without (Jan 22, 2008)

No Hrud? Fine, I'll go for their long-time, hidden ally...


...


Squats.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

They're short. They're bearded. They ride motor cycles. They are the Hell's Angels of the galaxy!


----------



## The_Enemy_Without (Jan 22, 2008)

And everyone knows such things could only result in total victory.


----------



## Nosotros (Jan 8, 2008)

technically, it would have to be the nids.
they came from another galaxy (I'm pretty sure) which is such a MASSIVE distance it means their technology must be much more advanced than ours.
Also, apparently they've already taken out a few galaxies, and with each one they destroy they just get stronger.
I think all the other races should thank their lucky stars that the tyranids haven't zerg rushed yet.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm still thinking no one will win. Chaos and the Necrons can't be destroyed, and the Necrons can't invade the Craftworlds, so Eldar will probably still be around.

-Dirge


----------



## The_Enemy_Without (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I imagine if the Outsider strays into the known galaxy, then thats pretty much it for the other two/three c'tan, and, as result, probably the necrons. So yeah, its gonna end up being Chaos versus Eldar, War In Heaven v 2.0.

That is assuming, of course, that the ENSLAVERS don't get involved.


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's probably going to come down to the Tyranids, Necrons, and Orks. The Eldar,Tau, Humans,and Hrud will eventualy realize that they can't beat enemys that have limitless supplys of stupid, relentless, boltgun-fodder. And abandon the galaxy in favour of somewhere less... doomed.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

chaos: not enough manpower to take over a galaxy
tau: would get crushed by the imperium if they weren't fighting other threats to humanity
imperium: insufficient forces to stop the great devourer when it finally shows up
necrons: they got their butts kicked by the eldar and the orks before, they're sure as hell not going to win against all the other races. Can at least hold out for a long time against the nids because they won't give up any living material for them. But, there aren't any more necrons being made, so either they get taken out by one of the other races or the nids eventually swamp them with materials gathered from all the other planets in the system.
eldar/dark eldar: can't stop any sort of green tide or great devourer, but can run the hell away. They escape.
orks: would kick butt for a while but once the great devourer incorporates their genes, you'll get nids who are super-tough and have technology encoded in their genes. Gaunts with shokk attack guns and genestealers with rokkit packs. Orks and nids will be the last 2 standing and nids will win eventually due to adaptation.

So, ultimately, nids take the victory and the space elves bow out.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, here's my list of events.

1: Main Tyranid hive fleets enter from Galactic east, crush Tau empire. Ultramarines heroically wiped out at Second Battle of Macragge.

2:Tyranids wipe out Octavian Orks, push into Imperial territory. Imperials pull fleets from Eye of Terror to stem the tide. Necrons stir as galaxy fills with new life.

3:Abbadon the Despoiler seizes the chance and takes Cadia, moving on to outer-system raids. The Grey Knights engage him at Cadia minor, the last planet in the Cadia system. Tyranids defeat Imperials at the Battle of Port Maw.

4:Ordo Xenos purges planets in the fleet's path, hoping to slow them down. Tyranids veer into Ork Empires around Armaggedon.

5: Tyranids wipe out Orks in the Ultima Segmentum, proceed into the three others.

6:Imperium makes fruitless last stand at Terra. Tyranids storm Imperial Palace, Custodians and Emperor commit Hari-Kiri with Melta weapons to prevent their genes from being absorbed.

7: Necrons take over Mars, killing the few left behind by the Tyranids. A full-scale war escalates.

8: Necrons wipe out Tyranids to a creature, Attempt invasion of the Eye of Terror. None survive. C'Tan decide against further attempts.

9:Eldar repel multiple attacks on the Craftworlds, retreat to the Webway until the Necrons abandon their crusade.

10:Necrons return to the crypt worlds, Chaos and Eldar fight a second war for the few remaining natural resources left behind by the Imperium. Abbadon the Despoiler takes the Golden Throne as his own, and rules the galaxy for Chaos Undivided.

-Dirge


----------



## The_Enemy_Without (Jan 22, 2008)

Dirge, you just don't pay enough attention to the little guys.

I fully expect a Hrud-Squat-Enslaver-Zoat Coalition to blow your timeline wide open.

After all, the Hrud still have their Old One.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The Hrud, Enslavers, and Zoats will all get turned inside-out by the Hive Fleets. The Squats are already dead. XP

-Dirge


----------



## The_Enemy_Without (Jan 22, 2008)

I have to disagree. The Hrud will stay out of the game until its much more personal. It'll be when there are two crippled survivors (Chaos vs. Edar) rounding each other, and then they'll launch their attack. I have total confidence in the Hrud's ability to dominate if they strike when the time is right.

And, once again, they have their Old One (supposedly). How can they lose?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I say the Orks stop the nids and go on a counter assault in the Ultima Segmentum. You are forgetting one factor: Ghazgull. I think he'll rally the Orks around Armageddon and splinter the hive fleet by creating the largest Waaaagh! the galaxy has ever known, even larger than the Armageddon one. I also have a feeling that if the Necrons invade the Eye of Terror, they will whittle the Chaos Space Marines down to a non-factor. Orks still win. They are too numerous to be stopped and 'nids won't adapt fast enough with the Necrons and Orks hitting them


----------



## The_Enemy_Without (Jan 22, 2008)

Unless, of course, the Orks lose to the Hrud...

...which i continue to say...

...but no one gives me any support.



It's okay though. I know I'm right. Hypothetically, of course.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

We will find out in 41,000 years


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

humanity is the real cockroach of the galaxy; they proliferate much faster than orks, have much greater intellectual capacity, and an inviolate sense of self-preservation. when its all said and done, humanity will be the only race to rise out of the ash. chaos will always be chaos, so i suppose they will hang on humanity's coattail. if humanity could expand beyond their empire, their already incalculable numbers would increase exponentially and nothing could hope to stand against them. every other race can be defeated because they dont have the adaptability of humanity, even the nids can be out-evolved if humanity wises up and turns back to science


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

It's nice to see that someone agrees with my view that if the Imperiam got its act together (returning Primarches? Star child? The Inquisitors that promote change?) they would have mass numbers, faith, technology, and control massive areas of space. If this happens they could beat the nids and Necrons, and slowly drive back the Orks.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

How does Humanity have technolegy on their side? They PRAY to the toaster to make it run!

Well, I'm sticking by they'll all wipe each other out, except for Chaos and Eldar, which are unconquerable.

-Dirge


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I mean if the Imperiam gets its act together, which I take to include once again understanding technology and incorporating non-Imperial technology.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah. Tau-ing.

-Dirge


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Eventually cypher will get to the golden throne and euthanise the emperor. We'll find out then...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I suppose so. But that is just a theory, isn't it? Eh. I think within five years the Emperor will do something, either die or be revived.

-Dirge


----------



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

The eldar would win eventually - they ruled the galaxy once way before humanity - they handle the warp and choas gods better then any other - and they are far the most advanced race. 

Orks wont win - they cant sustain a whole galaxy, it would be short lived as they are to busy fighting each other. 

nids cant win - as they can't hande the warp.

eldars my pick


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

eldars arent mine. theres like 1% of them left after the Fall so they are hiding 24:7 which is the only reason they are still alive. if eldar ever decided to establish themselves on planet theyd get raped because there is so few of them. 

id have to agree with thomas and galus. the imperium's problem is fear. after the heresy they are terrified of any slight change, which is the ultimate hinderance for any human, even in real life. if they would just get their act together and think reasonably theyd be unstoppable because theres a shit load of them. including civilians, they probably even outnumber orcs and\or nids.


----------



## StealingYerMail (Feb 23, 2008)

I think either the Tyranids or Eldar. 

As said, the Eldar ruled the galaxy long before anyone else, and they have the power and knowledge to deal with Chaos. However, their numbers are limited.

That said, I could see the Tyranids winning. They're pretty much infinite. I think it'd eventually come down to who has more forces -- the Imperium or the Tyranids. I think the Tyranids would simply over-run the Imperium after a while.

I don't think Chaos could win. They're just too few compared to other forces, and the ways they obtain new recruits just isn't efficient.

However, I do think that Chaos could destroy the Imperium, but not actually be the "victor."


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

> humanity is the real cockroach of the galaxy; they proliferate much faster than orks,


I don't believe that's true at all. Humans need nine months to have a baby, maybe 2 or 3 if you're lucky.

Orks on the other hand release spores by the millions, and if even a tiny percent of them develop into Orks, they certainly outnumber the amount of babies a human couple can produce. They also mature in a shorter time span than nine months, and emerge fully grown Orks that are capable of reproducing. As opposed to the human child which needs around 12 years and a suitable partner to reproduce. In the span of one of our modern generations, Orks can literally have hundreds of generations of fully grown, fighitng Orks.

In addition, you should also remember that the amount of babies a group of humans can produce is limited by the number of women amongst them. If you have 100 people, and only 60 of them are female then you'll only have 60 people capable of bearing offspring.

Whereas if they were Orks all 100 of them are capable of reproducing on their own.


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

What everyone is forgetting is that orks are stupid! Sure they can swarm all over everyone, but once they have killed everyone what are they going to do then? Spen the rest of eternity killing eachother, there wont me any WAAARGH's because everyone is dead already. The Orks will "win" but have a dinosour style extinction and the humans with somehow rise again on Terra/Earth.
And the whole cycle will start all over again.

-Olek.


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

Orks are not stoopid! Your just judging them with a human racial bias. They are cunning in an alien way that humans mistake as barbarric and dumb. The more they fight with each other the stronger they get unlike other weak races. You are arrogant and that will be the 'Ummies downfall. Orks were in the galaxy before pathetic soft pink humans and will be there when they are all gone.


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Tau Chaotix said:


> What everyone is forgetting is that orks are stupid! Sure they can swarm all over everyone, but once they have killed everyone what are they going to do then? Spen the rest of eternity killing eachother, there wont me any WAAARGH's because everyone is dead already. The Orks will "win" but have a dinosour style extinction and the humans with somehow rise again on Terra/Earth.
> And the whole cycle will start all over again.
> 
> -Olek.


Shows how much you know about Orks, eh?

If they wipe out every other race, you can be quite sure Orks will continue fighting amongst themselves, and there'll be plenty of WAAAGH!!! there. They'll just continue what the Orks have been doing for more millennia than you can count, and what us real life humans have been doing since recorded history. Fighting is built into their core nature as much as a knowledge on how to make stuff is built into a Mek, they're not going to stop because the only thing to crump looks like them.

"Dinosaur style extinction" and "humans will somehow rise again on Terra"? Come on, at least try to argue something straight.

A) Billions and Billions of Orks across billions of star systems somehow all suffer a single catastrophic event that wipes them all out? So... the universe decided to explode or something?

B) An extinct species supposedly comes back to life? So what, they cloned themselves or something? And more to the point, you think they can then retake the Imperium from the Orks without getting wiped out first?

And as the poster above me said, "stupid" varies upon your perspective. By calling Orks stupid, you can effectively label yourself as an idiotic moron fit for nothing more than baiting squigs.

Why?

Who has interstellar travel? Orks, Yes. You, No.

Who has a teleportation system? Orks, Yes. You, No.

Who has giant mecha capable of destroying cities? Orks, Yes. You, No.

Who has a stable currency system that avoids the problem of speculation and inflation? Orks, Yes. You, No.

Who are born with innate knowledge (such as that of a Meks) and doesn't need to spend about a 6th of their life learning it? Orks, Yes. You, No.

See a trend? If Orks as a collective race are "stupid", that doesn't leave you as a modern day human looking overly bright does it now.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Until the Orks all turn into Nid' chow. What people fail to realise is that the Nids' evolve DURING THE BATTLE.

You build walls? The Nids' got flesh hooks.

You have flamers? The Nids' get Extended Carapace

You have Scouts? The Nids' have Lictors. Lictor>Scouts

You have tanks? The Nids' have Carnifex.

Lots. And Lots. Of Carnifex.

And Heirophants, who have the most ridiculous regeneration table ever.

The main point is,

The Orks will never take over the galaxy because they will never stop fighting each other long enough to do so.

The Eldar and Dark Eldar don't actually WANT to control the Galaxy

The Tau are outnumbered 2,000,000 to one.

Chaos is stuck behind the Cadian Gate, with nearly no reinforcements, and fight each other almost as much as Orks.

The Necrons have been sitting on the Toilet since the Eldar Wars.

So, it falls to the Nids'.

The Nids' will eat everyone, turn them into more nids', and leave.

-Dirge


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

on this mass extinction of the orks. what if the old ones set into orks dna something to kill them off once they have done their job of battling the necrons. they knew they would have been a serious problem of how they spread but that was the point in the first place. but once necrons are defeated old ones come back into galaxy and activate said safe guard and rid themselfs of orks. its probably not been done already seeing as old ones got a whooping and orks can still be of use in the future.


----------

